# vBulletin 4  Themes



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 26, 2011)

coming from phpbbs / wordpress, where there are a ton of free themes available, i am having problems finding a good source.  Does anyone know a good site for free themes for Vbulletin 4?

Thanks!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 26, 2011)

sub'd for info as well


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 26, 2011)

vbulletin.org?


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 26, 2011)

yup just found a sweet spot in their forums.

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/95-vBulletin-Style-Packs


----------



## scaminatrix (Jan 26, 2011)

yay 56k friendly theme here I come!!


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=247


another good place to get themes


----------

